# use of kustantaa



## DrWatson

Hello everyone! This thread is intended mainly for Finnish speakers.

Lately I have noticed a growing tendency to use the verb *kustantaa *as a synonym for *maksaa*. And I mean *maksaa* in the sense "to cost", not "to pay". I've not only seen it used this way on the internet, but also heard it in colloquial language.

For example: *Paljonko tämä tuote kustantaa?*

Although I can see where this usage originates from, I find it irritating and wrong. It sounds as if the product itself paid money for something.

Have you other Finnish speakers encountered the same? What do you think about this phenomenon?

Thank you!


----------



## stoba

Now that you say it, I notice that I'm using it myself just like you described. However, I don't really find it irritating, although I see that this usage really differs from the original meaning. Perhaps it would be better to say "kustannuttaa"... 

Another thing: I'm not really sure it actually is wrong, it sounds too natural. Well, of course there are better-sounding things that are wrong...

Finally, I live in Espoo: there could be regional variations.


----------



## Hakro

"Kustantaa" in this meaning has been used for decades in colloquial language and it's also mentioned in Modern Finnish Dictionary (originally published in the fifties, mine is the second edition from 1967), so it's not actually wrong but it sould be used only in spoken language.


----------



## DrWatson

Hakro said:


> "Kustantaa" in this meaning has been used for decades in colloquial language and it's also mentioned in Modern Finnish Dictionary (originally published in the fifties, mine is the second edition from 1967), so it's not actually wrong but it sould be used only in spoken language.


Thanks to stoba and Hakro for the contributions!

It was completely new information for me that it's been used this way for ages and even mentioned in a dictionary. On the other hand, my conception was based on my own experience and a brief survey of some people, all of which found this usage at least strange. I'm glad it's a colloquial thing, and I would prefer keeping it that way


----------

